# So Did I enhance My Razorback, Or Rape it?



## gandog56 (Sep 20, 2012)

I decided the cheapest way to get a 10mm carbine was a Mechtech conversion.









I can covert to and from pistol to carbine. I think I'm going to like it, myself.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Neat idea. I wouldn't say you raped it, but it may have muttered "no" for the first 5 seconds... 

What range was the target at?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

gandog56: 


> So Did I enhance My Razorback, Or Rape it?


That's really up to you to decide.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Anyway , any how, you can control that 10mm, well done.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Most certainly different. :smt1099


----------



## Dave_Sab (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm not exactly sure which way to go with it. It's your gun if it works for you fine. The other thought is it's a pistol and it wasn't designed to be converted into a rifle.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have gone back and forth on buying that conversion for my 10mm G20 for several years. It is amazingly accurate for a plastic pistol, and the 10mm is a perfect candidate for a carbine, because it has a MPBR of about 70 yards - in other words, a good shooter can hold dead on (no holdover) and hit a plate at 70 yards. I've done it several times at 50 plus yards, myself. With the longer barrel and custom ammo, it should maybe extend that to over a hundred yards, and still have some 'punch' left, too.

I would like to have the specifics on that target, too. I'm assuming that it's probably rapid-fire at 25 yards. I'd like to know what it would do from a bench rest, at 100 yards. One thing, for sure, is that your target probably represents about $50 worth of factory 10mm ammo. For that much money, I'd like to have a target with a few holes in the bulls eye. That's just me, though, and I'm pretty old-fashioned.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> <snip>
> For that much money, I'd like to have a target with a few holes in the bulls eye. That's just me, though, and I'm pretty old-fashioned.


You're not called "Bisley" for nothing, are you?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> You're not called "Bisley" for nothing, are you?


One of my uncles started calling me 'Beezly' when I was a kid, because he thought it was funny that my dad let me shoot the 'Beezly' Colt (see avatar), when I still had to hold it with two hands. It's not meant as a reference to the match shooting done at Bisley, for which my shooting skills would be sorely lacking.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have thought about getting one of those to play with. They look interesting.


----------



## gandog56 (Sep 20, 2012)

Had my very first hiccup with it. Was shooting some of my reloads and had a case head separation. Ring of metal was lodged in the chamber, nothing I had at the range could get it out. Took it home and still couldn't seem to get that sucker out. Cleaning rod woulds do it, bronze brush on the cleaning rod wouldn't do it, even a dental pick couldn't hook that little sucker out. Finally got it out by unserting a .45 cal Boresnake in the chamber end, running it till the little bristles were centered over the ring, und pulling back out . Ring of brass popped right out.

Now I am pretty sure that the Mechtech was not at fault. It was a brass case I have reloaded multiple times. Think I reloaded it just once too often.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

You can always go back to the DE can't you? Neat concept.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Personally, I don't care for it on several levels. Yes, it's a bit macho for those who like that look, but for me, I like the 1911A look just fine and I don't find 10mm Auto to be hard to control in the least. For a carbine type weapon, I prefer a different caliber.. something like 5.56 or 7.62x39. A Mini-30 Tactical comes to mind. It might not look like a space gun, but it will probably do a great job in the role it was intended. 

Just my personal opinion and your mileage may vary, of course. 

Take Care,

Craig


----------

